# هام: اكبر قاموس في العالم جميع التخصصات وجميع اللغات



## x_man700 (10 أبريل 2007)

وتتوالى المفاجئات وبعد المرجع الرائع K-Ogata فى ال Control 
Download K-Ogata​
شكر خاص جدا جدا : dr_tipsy على مجهودة فى وجود الكرك ودعواتكم لية علشان هو فى كلية طب وليا

المرة دى جايبلكم اشهر قاموس في العالم وبجميع اللغات ومنها العربي طبعا.




البرنامج عبارة عن برنامج ترجمة عادي بس انت الي بتتحكم في القواميس الي البرنامج شغال عليها بمعني انت بتضيفله القواميس الي انت عاوزه يترجم منها والبرنامج مرفق معاة بعض القواميس الهامة من العربى للغات متعددة وكذلك مجالات متعددة مثل الطب والاسنان والاقتصاد ......................
كذلك البرنامج مرفق معاة السريال بتاعة............
ومرفوع بدون باسورد................

اما لو انت طالب وعاوز قاموس في تخصصك سواء هندسي او تجاري او قانونيا ولو عاوز اي تخصص سواء جيولوجي او سيكولوجي او اي قاموس او اي تخصص في اي لغة ممكن تراسلنىاو هحطهم فى الموضوع فى الصفحات التالية للموضوع

x_man700 hotmail.com​
لتحميل البرنامج:

Download​
البرنامج بيقرأ النصوص الانجليزي بطريقة صحيحة جدا يعني بيقف شوية لو في نقطة بين جملتين وبيقرأ اي عدد كلمات يعني مش كلمة واحدة وكمان متوفر بصوت راجل mike او انثي marry يعني لو في تعريف بالانجليوي ممكن يقرأهولك او لو في كلمة وانت بتزاكر مش عارف تقرأ كلمة هو يقرأهالك علشان امتحانات الشفوي لازم يكون نطقك سليم وكمان عارف لو في حرف silent ويقرأ اكنك بتسمع وااحد امريكي وممكن تتحكم في سرعة القرأة واختيار صوت الرجل او الانثي من خلال configiration واختيار voice وكمان ممكن تختار بين عدة اختيارات بين الصوت العادي او واحد بيهمس او في حجرة عادية او في الفضاء والصوت هنا بيقي مجسم بطريقة فظيعة وفي كمان في الاستاد وهنا الصوت بيبقي له صدي وممكن تختار 3 او 4 او 5 بيقرأوا مع بعض من الاخر برنامج خارق ولو هتحمله علشان دي بس كفاية كل الي عليك انك تحدد الي عاوزه يقرأهولك وتضغط say it

للتحميل:

Download​
ودى بعض الاضافات للبرنامج عدة قواميس من الانجليزية الى الالمانية والالمانية والايطالية والاسبانية لمذيد من الاستفادة ولو عايز اى لغة اخرى راسلنى..............

للتحميل:

Download​
ولمزيد من الاحتراف والتخصص لدارسين اللغة الانجليزية الثلات قواميس دول فيهم كل كلمة في الانجليزي بالشرح والمشتقات بس طبعا انجليزي انجليزي ودا لمزيد من الاحتراف فى اللغة الانجليزية..

1- Concise Oxford English Dictionary 




سعر القاموس 49 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
2- Britannica Concise Encyclopedia المرجع دا بس هو اللى هيشتغل على برنامج الترجمة




ثمن القاموس 39 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
3- Merriam-Webster's Collegiate® Dictionary and Thesaurus 




سعر هذة النسخة 60 دولار وليكم ببلاش 

للتحميل:

Download​
4- Larousse Chambers dictionary, French-English-French القاموس انجليزي فرنساوي ويعتبر اكبر قاموس فرنساوي




سعره 73 دولار بس طبعا عندنا ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
المراجع دى لما هتسطبها هتشتغل معاك 7 ايام بس ودا الكراك اللى هخليها تشتغل مدى الحياة.حمل الكراك من اى رابط من الاثنين والكراك دا للاربع قواميس السابقة

Crack

RapidShare-Link
EgoShare-Link​
ومستنى ردود حلوة ......................ودعواتكم معانا..................وشكرا


----------



## Khr909 (10 أبريل 2007)

أخونا X_man700 

يعطيك العافية ...

فعلا قاموس Babylon جدا رائع وأنا أستخدمه دائما 

وأما باقي القواميس اللي ذكرتها راح اجربها وأنا متأكدة أنها راح تكون رائعة مثلك

ولك جزيل الشكر ،،،


----------



## ابن المدينة (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووور والى الأمام


----------



## ayman 99 (13 أبريل 2007)

الروابط عندي ماتشتغل


----------



## amod (14 أبريل 2007)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
مجهود جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
ونتمنى المزيد من الابداع والتميز


----------



## ابن المدينة (16 أبريل 2007)

ولا مؤاخذة طيب قاموس ترجمة الجمل pragraphs ما يعمل


----------



## star_eng (16 أبريل 2007)

_شكر على تعاونك معنا_


----------



## سامح عبد الحى على (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيثم شكري (20 أبريل 2007)

عمرك شفت واحد بيقدم هديه لحد وبيقول تمنها يا اخي من غير ماتقول عرفين انها شئ قيم وغالي انا علي كدا بعد كدا لما اقدم هديه لحد بدل ما احرج نفسي واقولو تمنها اسيب التيكت بالسعر عليها اشيك اما في حلتك دي ممكن تحط مع القاموس txt وتكتب فيه السعر وده اشيك سلام يا مان


----------



## belal-alsharaa (26 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خير*

مشكور جدا على البرامج الرائعة ووفقك الله وإلى الأمام.............................................:5:


----------



## بلال555 (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة تحميل البرنامج (babylon) من الموقع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

